# T5 Hagen powerglo bulbs



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Friend of mine is in need to replace some t5 bulbs. Where is the cheapest place to get Hagen powerglo bulbs. Petland sells them for almost 55 ea. What a rip off. Anyone??


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah thats a bit steap for a T5 bulb.You dont have to use Hagen bulbs(if thats your preference go ahead) but i used coralife bulbs in my unit when i had it.Did you try some of our sponsors here? they can help you out with a few choices.One place i went to for my bulbs was J&L Aquatics in Burnaby,they carried a few different makes and ther prices were fair check them out if you can.


----------

